# How To Fix Lens Distortion



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I have noticed that in some of shots, objects like buildings on the left side of the frame are bent slightly inward.  Someone mentioned in another one of my posts that this can be easily fixed in CS5.  Has anyone done this?  Does it make a big difference?

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2011)

dandaluzphotography said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have noticed that in some of shots, objects like buildings on the left side of the frame are bent slightly inward.  Someone mentioned in another one of my posts that this can be easily fixed in CS5.  Has anyone done this?  Does it make a big difference?
> 
> ...




You mean like from this:







to this:?


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 30, 2011)

Do you have ACR (Adobe Camera Raw) with CS5 as well? I think it's easier to do at that point. On of the tabs on the right give you access to correct the lens distortion manually or using a profile generated for your lens.

How dramatic the effect is will depend on the lens and subject. If you have buildings it could have a more distinct effect. You might like to try some test shots first so you don't run into problems with distortion correction ruining your framing.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 30, 2011)

Simple fix in Lightroom and Adobe Elements as well, adjust the sliders. 

They will auto fix for a specific lens, or you can manually adjust for distortion.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 30, 2011)

480sparky said:


> dandaluzphotography said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...




Exactly like that!

Where are those sliders?

Danny


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 30, 2011)

Have you tried the 'help' in your software?


----------



## tyler_h (Jun 30, 2011)

You aren't talking about distortion then, rather perspective correct.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 30, 2011)

dandaluzphotography said:


> Exactly like that!
> 
> Where are those sliders?
> 
> Danny



I dunno.  I use GIMP.  I just click on the Perspective tool and grab the corners of the pix and move them until things look straight.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 30, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Have you tried the 'help' in your software?



I want the easy way out, Mike.

Actually, I'm at work and I thought of the question so I couldn't wait until I got home.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 30, 2011)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Village Idiot (Jun 30, 2011)

RTFM


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 30, 2011)

Village Idiot said:


> RTFM


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 30, 2011)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Let me google that for you



That was cool.  And no, it wasn't hard if you know what you searching for.

Thanks!


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Its called keystoning, and you would use the Lens Correction feature under the filters menu in CS5 to adjust the perspective. It may be a good habit to leave some extra room around your shots of buildings since when you adjust this perspective you ultimately are forced to crop. I have had a few shots where it was either leave the distortion or ruin the composition.


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Jun 30, 2011)

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Its called keystoning, and you would use the Lens Correction feature under the filters menu in CS5 to adjust the perspective. It may be a good habit to leave some extra room around your shots of buildings since when you adjust this perspective you ultimately are forced to crop. I have had a few shots where it was either leave the distortion or ruin the composition.



I just did this and it's ridiculously easy.  Thanks again!  It fixed the problem perfectly.

Danny


----------



## ghache (Jun 30, 2011)

480sparky said:


> dandaluzphotography said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...



that is some bad distortion.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 1, 2011)

ghache said:


> that is some bad distortion.



Any 12mm lens will do the same.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 1, 2011)

480sparky said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > that is some bad distortion.
> ...



I have a 10-24mm and I prefer to call it perspective exaggeration.    I personally like it especially in small tight spaces.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 1, 2011)

Vtec44 said:


> I have a 10-24mm and I prefer to call it perspective exaggeration.    I personally like it especially in small tight spaces.



That's what it was shot with.  Any lens at that location aimed at that building will produce the exact same perspective.  Well, not _any_ lens, but not many folk walk around with a PC lens.


----------

